# your best snapper rigs



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

Okay, we're all interested in what works best. Is there one rig that produces better than others? Start with a shallow drop...say, under 100' and next, a deeper drop rig......250'.

We all have our own, but I would be (as well as many others) be interested in knowing what really does work best. Please be exact. Hook size, leader, length, beads, weights.

I'm aware that currents and wind affect what we do but I would be interested in reading what you all have to say.

Thanks,

Flopps

2007 27'Outrage


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Floppy (8/7/2008)*Okay, we're all interested in what works best. Is there one rig that produces better than others? Start with a shallow drop...say, under 100' and next, a deeper drop rig......250'. We all have our own, but I would be (as well as many others) be interested in knowing what really does work best. Please be exact. Hook size, leader, length, beads, weights. I'm aware that currents and wind affect what we do but I would be interested in reading what you all have to say.


I'm a (2) basic rig angler myself. I either use a fish finder rig consisting of a egg weight (up to about 16 oz..in 300') on my main line (80#PP), followed by a swivel and then about a 3-4' mono/fluorocarbon (50-80#), and a up to 10/0 snelled circle hook (depending on bait size). My largest catch on this type of rig was a 9 1/2' Bull Shark. Brought to the side of the boat and released. I had at that time 80/80#, a 10/0 hook and 14 oz egg weight.

or a chicken rig with either two or three drops with the weight on the bottom.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Riffe C2XS, 5/16 spring steel shaft, 5/8x18" Riffe bands, spearfishing specialties tri-cut tip with the large wings, 400lbs mono shock cord to a riffe pigtail. Roll over the side of the boat kickin and screamin all the way down, put it to his forehead and pull the trigger. The bite is always on when you're spearfishing!!:shedevil


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

knocker rig, knocker rig, knocker rig,


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I use a fish finder rig with a2/0 hook (unless I am using a big bait)with an 18-24in 30lb floro leader with as little as 1/2oz lead up to 4oz depending on current. Remember that Snapper are not as dumb as most people think they are. If you want to catch quality Snapper especially on very public spots you have to down size your terminal tackle.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I am fairly new to saltwater fishing and I have no clue what a knocker rig and chicken rig are! Can some one please explain?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

this may or may not help.....

http://www.combat-fishing.com/basicusefulrigs.html


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Knocker rig-no leader, no swivel. Light egg weight on main line that rests on the eye of your hook.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TWINKIE6816 (8/8/2008)*I am fairly new to saltwater fishing and I have no clue what a knocker rig and chicken rig are! Can some one please explain?


*Chicken Rig Or Dropper Rig *

*Dropper loops ...2 or3 loops...I use 3*

*http://www.thunderboltcharters.com/chicken.htm*



*Fish Finder Rig (I use a egg sinker in place of bank sinker)*












*


*


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Tuna Man, that is what I have been using. I also use the deep water rig on the other website that was posted!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Knocker rig without the knocker.


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Lots of chum, more chum,lightfloro, small circle hook, and a weight only if it is needed to make your bait sink into the chum.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I only fish in <100 ft. I guess what I use is a dropper rig. 3-4ft piece of 20-30lb flouro. 75lb swivel at top, snap swivel at the bottom so I can change the weight. I only put one or 2 dropper loops on it and attach hook directly (kinda palomar style) to the loop. Hook is usually 3/0 Gamakatsu.

I usually tie up about 12 (six 20lb and six 30lb) of them before a day of fishing and keep them with no weights or hooks until time of use. I can quickly put whatever hook is appropriate on the loops and snap a weight on. I keepeach onein the little white cannisters that Fuji 35mm film comes in.12 of them willfit perfectly into a 360 sized plastic tackle tray. I label each film cannister with what weight leader is inside with a sharpie. They keep the rigs from getting tangled or salty.


----------

